# New installation. Slices and Partition scheme doubts



## leo2501 (May 30, 2009)

Well I decided to try out freebsd in my netbook (msi Wind), but I have some doubts about the "partition" scheme and the "slices"...

- do I need a huge slice, and put every partition there? or it's better to have a slice for every partition or for a couple of them?
- it's the /home dir inside the /usr dir?


now in linux I have the partitions (The disk is a 120gb):

/        10  gb
swap     1   gb
/home    10  gb
/sda4*   90~ gb
*/sda4 is the partition where I put everything I download, and media files, yes I don't like them in my home)

But I want to have /var /tmp and /usr in different partitions as well because I like that scheme, I saw it in the handbook, so the new freebsd partition scheme will be something like this:

1gb      /
1gb      Swap
1gb      /var
1gb      /tmp
9gb      /usr
10gb     /home
90~gb    /sda4

so keep those comments coming!


----------



## vivek (May 30, 2009)

FreeBSD automatically slice it up for you if you press a during disk setup while installing the system. Here is how it looks on my own workstation (/disk1 is my backup disk):

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    1.6G    432M    999M    30%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1d    1.6G    1.4M    1.4G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f    217G    6.0G    194G     3%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1e     21G    541M     19G     3%    /var
/dev/ad6s1     243G     88G    135G    40%    /disk1
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /usr/jail/internet/dev
```
Read: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/install-steps.html


----------



## phoenix (May 30, 2009)

Think of FreeBSD slices like DOS extended partitions.  You only need 1, and then you partition it up for your individual filesystems.

Personally, I like using:
  /
  /usr
  /usr/local
  /var
  /home

For desktops, though, you could probably reduce that to just / and /home.


----------



## leo2501 (May 30, 2009)

aaah thank you guys! now i understand the slices


----------

